# Ecco quanto chiede Bale per il rinnovo.



## Tifo'o (15 Ottobre 2016)

Secondo il Times, Gareth Bale per rinnovare vuole 450.000 euro a settimana. Vale a dire 23 mln di euro all'anno come Ronaldo, che tra poco rinnoverà fino al 2021. Il giocatore del Galles, attualmente, guadagna 300.000 euro a settimana.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2016)

Ha ragione. Da quando è arrivato lui hanno vinto 2 champions in 3 anni. Deve essere giustamente il più pagato della squadra.


----------



## juventino (15 Ottobre 2016)

Ha perfettamente ragione a pretendere quanto Ronaldo.


----------



## S T B (15 Ottobre 2016)

se non sarà messo un salary cap il calcio raggiungerà livelli tremendi. 
Sono curioso di vedere se con i cinesi anche al Milan si avranno giocatori con simili contratti.. anche se ne dubito


----------



## Reblanck (15 Ottobre 2016)

Scandaloso 450.000 euro a settimana mamma mia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Ottobre 2016)

27 anni? Tra 3 anni è bollito


----------



## Jaqen (16 Ottobre 2016)

Tanto se non glieli danno va al PSG che gli danno pure qualche isola greca e del terreno sulla Luna e su Marte


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Se fossi Ronaldo direi al Real che se danno a Bale quanto prendo io abbasserò il mio livello di rendimento a quello del gallese...

in ogni caso cifre vergognose ma ormai il calcio è lo sport che fattura di più al mondo quindi è normale che le superstar piglino come e più dei campioni NBA..


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Ottobre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo il Times, Gareth Bale per rinnovare vuole 450.000 euro a settimana. Vale a dire 23 mln di euro all'anno come Ronaldo, che tra poco rinnoverà fino al 2021. Il giocatore del Galles, attualmente, guadagna 300.000 euro a settimana.



Ronaldo da solo ha lo stesso monte ingaggi che tutta la rosa dell'Atalanta. Bale e Ronaldo insieme fanno il monte ingaggi della Fiorentina. Fa un po' impressione vederlo così, si nota ancora di più la distanza siderale tra le big italiane e le big europee.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ronaldo da solo ha lo stesso monte ingaggi che tutta la rosa dell'Atalanta. Bale e Ronaldo insieme fanno il monte ingaggi della Fiorentina. Fa un po' impressione vederlo così, si nota ancora di più la distanza siderale tra le big italiane e le big europee.



Vero anche che CR7 da solo vale in sponsor e pubblicità come mezza serie a..


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vero anche che CR7 da solo vale in sponsor e pubblicità come mezza serie a..



Non mi spingerei a tanto, ma è certo che da noi mancano giocatori con un appeal anche solo vicino al suo.


----------

